# Filtration for 135



## Ives (Sep 18, 2006)

I'll be setting up my 135, 6ft tank in the next couple of weeks. The big question is what to do for filtration. Originally, I was thinking 2 Aquaclear. Will that be enough or do I need more. I don't have a stock list yet but planning on medium sized CA.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I went with a wet/dry sump filtration set-up on my 6' tank... If you don't want to do that, I'd choose an FX-5 canister. That was my second choice but cost prohibited. If money is no object, go with two smaller *Ehiem* canisters that way you can alternate their cleaning and always have a mature one running.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wet/Dry would be best option. You'd need multiple HOB's if you wanted to go that route - probably 4 of them.


----------



## PhillyzCichlidz (Jun 19, 2008)

I run a FX-5 and an Eheim 2217 in my 90 gal tank and its so clear I almost walk into it :lol: I would say an FX-5 is the way and plus their cost has gone down a lot lately


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

im doing an fx5 and a AC110 on my 125g.


----------



## riggs (Sep 21, 2005)

On my 135 I use a Fluval 405 and 2 AC 110s.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Time to steup up to the cannister world and forget about HOB's with a tank that size. Of course if you can do a sump with a wet/dry that is even better!


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

If you can, a wet/dry is best in terms of bio filtration. However, if you are noise averse then you have to do a lot of work to make it quiet. And by quiet I mean quiet. A lot of people overlook the noise factor - especially if it is going to be a display tank.

If you don't go with a wet/dry I think the FX5 is a great option. Of course the bio filtration will not be as good, although I don't know how that difference would ever manifest itself except during cycling. With either option you need to make sure you have the right amount of filtration for your setup (water volume, fish stocking, etc). Although that decision is very subjective. The recommended setup would be a large capacity wet/dry (at least 4-5 gallons of media) or two large cannisters.

Unless you do a DIY sump, the FX5 might be a cheaper option. Even if you do a DIY sump, the cost of a large pump is not cheap. So I think the FX5 can be a cost effective option.


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

I would go with two of the fluval 405 canisters.

I have several tanks and have 405s on all of them and on my 6ft I have a 405 and an fx5. The 405 is my favourite canister by far. On the 6ft'er it is definitely nice having two canisters (clean them alternate fortnights with the hose without worrying about killing bacteria).

If you want more filtration then go with a 405 and an FX5.


----------



## Ives (Sep 18, 2006)

I am not familiar with the wet dry, what would be a good option. I did consider doing a DIY sump however I do not want to drill the tank and really am intimidated about trying it. I do have a Fluval 305 so my familiarality with it would probably make me lean towards the fluval unless the fx5 is similar. I'll look into both. Thanx for al the responses.


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

The FX5 is the next version up from the 405 (which is the next up from the 305).

Still think you're better off with two 405s than with one fx5, it will make your life a lot easier when it comes to cleaning as you don't have to worry about killing your bacteria.


----------



## Slummies (Sep 1, 2008)

sorry to seem like a novice(which i am)

terminology is just beyond me when it comes to aquariums. I have a section at the end of my 5ft tank. it has 3 compartments separated by glass and a place for water to overflow from tank into the compartments. is this a wet dry?

what would be the best way to set this up 

shot


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I agree with Gordon that two 405's would be good, or even two 404's I believe they are rated at 70 gallons each.

On my 135 I have a smaller sump you can build yourself and a 405.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Ives said:


> I am not familiar with the wet dry, what would be a good option. *I did consider doing a DIY sump however I do not want to drill the tank and really am intimidated about trying it. *I do have a Fluval 305 so my familiarality with it would probably make me lean towards the fluval unless the fx5 is similar. I'll look into both. Thanx for al the responses.


You don't have to drill your tank to use a sump. There are various types of HOB overflows from store bought to DIY.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Slummies said:


> sorry to seem like a novice(which i am)
> 
> terminology is just beyond me when it comes to aquariums. *I have a section at the end of my 5ft tank. it has 3 compartments separated by glass and a place for water to overflow from tank into the compartments. is this a wet dry?*
> 
> ...


Ives, sounds like your tank has a built in over flow but so that we can be sure, can you post a picture of the tank and the particular area you mentioned.

That would probably help us help you decide on which route to go.


----------



## Slummies (Sep 1, 2008)

007, im guessing that post was for me?


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, sorry about the mix up


----------



## Slummies (Sep 1, 2008)

no worries man

well, bad news is that my tank started leaking. its totally empty so im busy cleaning the substrate out then going to check the problem. will add picture soon though, just how do i add them though?


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

Slummies said:


> no worries man
> 
> well, bad news is that my tank started leaking. its totally empty so im busy cleaning the substrate out then going to check the problem. will add picture soon though, just how do i add them though?


start a new thread. upload your pics to www.putpic.com then paste the bbcode from the bottom of the photo gallery page onto your post here.


----------



## Slummies (Sep 1, 2008)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 41#1218641

this is the link. thanks guys!


----------



## DanDee (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a 180g 72x24x25 with a 40g sump, two DIY wet/dry's and 2 C-360 canisters.
Dan


----------



## OKCIS (Mar 28, 2008)

I use 2 FX5's in my 135 and it runs flawlessly. Fish love it, it stays clear and there is plenty of filtration and current.


----------

